# Scribing Question



## Neocleous (24 May 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have a newbie scribing question. I need to scribe in a fillet into a wall that is at an obtuse angle so I cant use the offcut scribe method as I have on the opposite side where the wall is at 90.







My thought at the moment is to take a few measurements along the length of the scribe and use some trial and error to get it to fit unless there is a better technique for a scribe like this?

Thanks


----------



## MikeG. (24 May 2020)

Oooh, that's a bit of fun!

It's potentially a real bonus that this is a wedge-shape (up & down, I mean, rather than in and out). That gives you the opportunity to make a guess and cut it out of scrap, over-length, and adjust a couple of times. Make sure it is something stiff enough to hold easily in place, so cardboard won't do this time, but 6mm ply/ MDF might. As with any wedge you can just cut a bit off the end each time you shave a bit off the sides.


----------



## Neocleous (24 May 2020)

MikeG.":caqtptew said:


> Oooh, that's a bit of fun!
> 
> It's potentially a real bonus that this is a wedge-shape (up & down, I mean, rather than in and out). That gives you the opportunity to make a guess and cut it out of scrap, over-length, and adjust a couple of times. Make sure it is something stiff enough to hold easily in place, so cardboard won't do this time, but 6mm ply/ MDF might. As with any wedge you can just cut a bit off the end each time you shave a bit off the sides.




Cutting a template makes sense. I have two painted infills and I think I can get both out of one so that gives me a little breathing room for whoopsies.


----------



## Racers (25 May 2020)

Google tick stick. 

Pete


----------



## xy mosian (25 May 2020)

Thanks Pete, 
I did not know anything about ticksticks. Now I don't need one, possibly never will, but it's good to know they exist anyway. Seriously I hope I remember when needed.
xy


----------

